# 87 Stanza question



## clyde (Mar 23, 2005)

My '87 Stanza, manual shift, 5 speed, takes a nose dive and is sluggish when shifting from 2nd gear to 3rd. The car does not cut off and it will recover. It will shift to 3rd gear, but not very quickly. 3rd to 4th is fine. Anyone know what is causing this? Sorry about the term nose dive, but that is best way I can think of to describe it, or maybe I could say it bogs down.

Thanks


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

clyde said:


> My '87 Stanza, manual shift, 5 speed, takes a nose dive and is sluggish when shifting from 2nd gear to 3rd. The car does not cut off and it will recover. It will shift to 3rd gear, but not very quickly. 3rd to 4th is fine. Anyone know what is causing this? Sorry about the term nose dive, but that is best way I can think of to describe it, or maybe I could say it bogs down.
> 
> Thanks


The only thing i can think of is shifting to early. But I assume you aren't that bad of a driver.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I say start with the basics like new NGK spark plugs, and fuel and air filters.

Troy


----------



## clyde (Mar 23, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> The only thing i can think of is shifting to early. But I assume you aren't that bad of a driver.



Yes, I can drive better than that, but thanks anyway.


----------

